# Java Moss with eclipse system and sponge filter



## koisworedtails (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi I have a 20 gallon with an eclipse system 3 hood and I am presently adding a air driven sponge filter. I was wondering if having both would be ok for my java moss. Thanks.


Eric


----------

